# Carved headboard.



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Part one of a carved King sized bed head board. This is just out of the CNC Machine. 74" x 19" in 2' Spruce.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Better post a pic when it's painted!!

HJ

Send this pic to Oliver!!!!!!! lol


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Great job, Scott. You really have an eye for balance. Like John I can't wait to see the end product.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I love the 3D carvings you and John are doing. Superb stuff.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

more of above my pay grade...
that is something Scott...
very nice...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Might just stain this one.. Real pretty wood


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Probably a good idea, especially for a headboard.

I think a good rich stain would look classy.

HJ


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

They make color stain works very well.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful! A real work of art, congrats. 
I must learn how to use 3D a lot better than I know right now!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

*assembled Headboard.*

I backed off from by plans for birch limb bed posts and finished this in a pretty rustic, cabin decor format with simple posts. let the art work on the Head board be the center of attention.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Great job, Scott!

I really like the artwork. Some believe that CNC is just button pushing, but it takes someone with an artistic eye to plan out a pleasing end result. You do this very well.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> I backed off from by plans for birch limb bed posts and finished this in a pretty rustic, cabin decor format with simple posts. let the art work on the Head board be the center of attention.


Good call Scott . 

Showed the guys at work your headboard and also the eagle /flag . They were blown away


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Good call Scott .
> 
> Showed the guys at work your headboard and also the eagle /flag . They were blown away


Thanks Rainman.


----------

